# What Is The Best BMW Roof Rack You Can Buy



## MarekBMW (Jan 12, 2018)

Best bang for a $$$ is BMW rack system and Yakima Box. On my F15 and F02 I use BMW roof rack and Yakima Sky Box 18 with roof space leftover on each side. Alos no issues with visible scarches as it has carbonite texture.


----------



## GrahamGee (Apr 30, 2015)

I have the Thule AeroBlades roof bars along with a Thule Force XT XL top box which is a great combination for my BMW X1 23D 2010 SUV…, They both do make some noise from the wind but I can still have my sliding roof open and have very little wind entering the inside of my car traveling at speed.

It also looks great and works out to be under 2.1m high which always me to enter almost all of the outdoor carparking areas but not in multi-storey car parks!


----------



## Beemer-me-up (May 15, 2019)

GrahamGee said:


> I have the Thule AeroBlades roof bars along with a Thule Force XT XL top box which is a great combination for my BMW X1 23D 2010 SUV…, They both do make some noise from the wind but I can still have my sliding roof open and have very little wind entering the inside of my car traveling at speed.
> 
> It also looks great and works out to be under 2.1m high which always me to enter almost all of the outdoor carparking areas but not in multi-storey car parks!
> View attachment 1042854


----------



## Beemer-me-up (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Beemer-me-up (May 15, 2019)

My wifes 2019 X2. We have used on several trips and never leaked, looks good,IMHO and fits like a glove.


----------

